

How Much WOuld It Cost To Build The Death Star? - edomain
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/02/21/how-much-would-it-cost-to-build-the-death-star/

======
mistercow
This is presumably ignoring the battery capable of storing on the order of
10^32 kJ[1]. The steel is really the least of your worries.

[1]
[http://scienceblogs.com/builtonfacts/2009/02/the_physics_of_...](http://scienceblogs.com/builtonfacts/2009/02/the_physics_of_the_death_star.php)

------
jacques_chester
A link to a link to the actual source:

[http://www.centives.net/S/2012/how-much-would-it-cost-to-
bui...](http://www.centives.net/S/2012/how-much-would-it-cost-to-build-the-
death-star/)

